
Show HN: Master in AI – Get an Unaccredited Master in AI - kishansagathiya
https://www.masterinai.com/
======
notadog
Having an about page that only says "This page left intentionally blank. Feel
free to add your own content." does not inspire confidence.

------
notomorrow
scam!

